# Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Volkswagen has released the first photos (but no text yet) of the new Polo GTI, presumably to be shown the Geneva Auto Show in a few weeks. Autocar in the UK is reporting that the new Polo GTI is powered by a 177hp 1.4l TSI (twin-charger) with a seven-speed DSG gearbox and VW's XDS differential found in the Golf VI GTI.
There are no current plans to offer the Polo here in the U.S. Volkswagen of America is always evaluating the possibility, particular with sub-compacts like the Honda Fit selling a bit better in recent months.


----------



## lilredjettawagon (Mar 9, 2003)

Very nice!!


----------



## Passat94VR6 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (lilredjettawagon)*

VWoA - what don't you get?! Small cars are BIG again in the US. Bring it over and you won't regret it!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Very nice... but the denvers..







Do i spy the new NAV?


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos ([email protected])*

give. me.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos (mister_g60)*

Like the lights and the LED's. Look like the ones in the all new T-reg. I see LED's trickling their way through the model ranges soon.


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos (mister_g60)*

Another awesome car that VW isn't bringing over. Maybe when the new plant in the US is done, we'll see cars that normally would be too expensive to bring over the pond.


----------



## deleonl1 (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos (Twelvizm)*

4-doors please!!!


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_Very nice... but the denvers..







Do i spy the new NAV? 

I normally hate those wheels but in silver they're tollerable on that car. Too bad they won't bring it here. That would make for a kick ass daily driver.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6~aholic)*

In a four-door, I'd place a pre-order deposit right now. Even in a two-door, I'd consider taking on a new car payment and replacing my MkIV, which I'm still perfectly happy with.
Bring it, VW! Bring it! Bring it!!!


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: (Passat94VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passat94VR6* »_VWoA - what don't you get?! Small cars are BIG again in the US. Bring it over and you won't regret it!

Agree ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_....is powered by a 177hp 1.4l TSI (twin-charger) with a seven-speed DSG gearbox and VW's XDS differential found in the Golf VI GTI


Twin Charger, is this means 2 turbos or 2 superchargers?


----------



## GnarlyGash (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos ([email protected])*

I'd buy this in a heart beat!


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos (Seanele)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanele* »_
Twin Charger, is this means 2 turbos or 2 superchargers?

No, 1 turbo and 1 supercharger.
















More info here
http://www.vwvortex.com/cgi-bi...=1496


_Modified by quailallstar at 12:42 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

This is much more on-the-mark than the new Golf GTI, IMO. This looks like a logical progression rather than change for the sake of change (foglamps, instrument cluster for example).
Sharp car, VW. Good job. I just hope you fixed the crappy latch design on the MkIV armrests you appear to be finding for this car.


----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)

its the modern day mk2!!


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (Dan Halen)*

other websites state it will be shipped exclusively with 7 speed DSG and will do 0-60 in 6.9sec.
the rest in Russian http://auto.lenta.ru/news/2010/02/17/polo/


_Modified by crawl at 1:01 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos (FiveAinOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FiveAinOne* »_its the modern day mk2!!

Yes. A VW for all those that obcess about the weight of the Mk6 Golf/GTI.


----------



## Nemesis-Brad (Aug 17, 2009)

DO Want in the US !!!


----------



## deleonl1 (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (Passat94VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passat94VR6* »_VWoA - what don't you get?! Small cars are BIG again in the US. Bring it over and you won't regret it!

As much as I like Volkswagen, I don't think they'll ever get "it." Just like they finally have a mini-van, which isn't even built by VW, that is 10 years too late.


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: (deleonl1)*

If VW had this car in the US, even without the twin charger, as in the already certified 2.0T, I'd buy it in a heart beat.
When will VW sell to us a high quality B segment car, don't dumb it down, built it in Mexico if that helps get the labor costs down, but keep the looks, quality and design intact.
VW are you listening? 
Ford is doing it with the Fiesta and next generation Focus, please don't assume all US customers are not willing to appreciate this product.
Yes I know you will fall back on your customer survey's, guess what I have never been surveyed, I have owned over 40 cars, ranging in cost from $7K to over $100K, you think you would want to sell me one more car and have me continue to be your loyal customer?
Oh well, I am sure this will be ignored by VWAG and VWOA


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos ([email protected])*

Very nice execution VW. 
Another car we'll never see. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## radiospace (Jul 31, 2000)

Bring it!


----------



## 911dub (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (radiospace)*

Holy Mini stomper! Bring it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There are no current plans to offer the Polo here in the U.S. Volkswagen of America is always evaluating the possibility, particular with sub-compacts like the Honda Fit selling a bit better in recent months.

Ah, so the Polo is off again... brilliant...


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos ([email protected])*

VWoA, you give me agita. I would take a fully-loaded Polo GTI in less than a heartbeat. It's like a smaller and lighter Golf GTI; what could be wrong about that? And what's with the MkIV armrest










_Modified by Pelican18TQA4 at 3:46 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## Brush (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos ([email protected])*

Dear VWoA, and VWoC
Please bring this car over here. My neighbourhood is full of Minis, Smarts, Aveos, Fits, Yaris, etc.
What don't you folks get. If you want to increase your N.A. sales to 800,000 (U.S.) as I've read about, then you need to bring us more models, and choice within those models.
Some other manufacturers have introduced small models to Canada first, before the intro to the U.S. - perhaps VWoC could consider that!
So, make mine specifically a Polo GTI, stick-shift, sunroof, a decent colour choice, and I am yours forever.


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos ([email protected])*

VW needs this car here...


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos (Eurofan4eva)*

The half-black roof looks nice. Odd they won't bring this here, probably too close to the higher margin golf space.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos (Chimera)*

An amazing looking car. Perfectly balanced, a true successor to the Mk2 GTI IMO...
I'd love it if they brought this here.


----------



## swags (Mar 6, 2003)

VWoA get of your duffs! and bring that Polo here!!!!! looks as fun as my MK1! ;-)


----------



## wky (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos ([email protected])*

Again, is it because of the margins VWoA is worried about or it just won't sell because of the price that they have to place it at? How long do they have to 'study' if this car will work here or not? Their excuses are just soo lame now.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos (wky)*

study, study, study. it took them till '83 to bring the "rabbit gti" here. even though we did have the rabbit before that. 
i would buy this car... in a stick.


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (Passat94VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passat94VR6* »_VWoA - what don't you get?! Small cars are BIG again in the US. Bring it over and you won't regret it!

With USD 1.40 for every Euro, there's plenty to regret. Right now, importing any form of Polo would be a reckless act on the part of VWGoA, and it would further deepen their existing Eurozone product losses. A lemonade stand business sense is not appropriate when you have to multiply your production and import costs in Euros times 1.4 or worse. 
Just to break even on importation to the US, they'd have to price the car well beyond what the current market segment would bear ...this is obviously the reason why they did not pull the trigger sooner. The break even scenario starts to crumble in the fact that they would be restricted in the range of build variants and they'd have to commit to export production volumes on par with the European home market in order for the build factory to make any money.
Small cars are indeed bigger in the US/CDN, but the total market saturation for this class in the US alone is chump change compared to Europe, and let's not get started on discussing the up-and-down volatility and fickle nature of the total US market. Importing the existing car from Germany simply is not feasible right now.
Regardless, rumour has it that a US market specific Polo is being considered, and that the Honda Fit was used as the benchmark. Production would have to be local (Puebla, Curitiba, Chattanooga?), or if built in the Eurozone, have the losses of these offset fully by profits from future Chattanooga production.
Don't get me wrong or shoot the messenger, ...I dearly love the Polo (I always drive Polo on business in the Fatherland) and would spring for one in a New York minute if offered here. I'd just prefer to see the VW brand survive in the US, have VWGoA continue to live within their means and keep their employees, contractors and their families safe and sound. Don't forget that they currently are the *only* importer subsidiary of a global OEM that does not produce volume product on US soil ...allowing US product profits to offset Eurozone losses as is the case with Mercedes and BMW.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

*Re: (TechEd)*

Sell a 4 door Polo GTI here and I'll buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Yorch (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos (AudiVwMeister)*

I want this car !!
Is amazing the performance and balance of this beauty !
Like you said guys, Is the truly MK2 of these days !
Perfect Design
Great Engine
Sport Interior
Do you need more ??
Yes, just offer in America


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (TechEd)*

VWoA needs to bring in the Polo GTI - this would be either a halo car and increase floor traffic to sell the Golf, Jetta, and new midsized decontented middle sized car. Heck, how many would they actually sell, remember Americans don't buy small hatchbacks anyway







VWoA would only need to worry about selling a few thousand Polo GTIs to people who will buy competing cars like the Alfa Mito, or the Fiat 500 Abarth, or one of the tuner Fiesta's that you know Ford will bring in as ringers from Europe. VWoA has too much sales volume anyway and doesn't need another winner. 
Let's see - no scirrocco, no R, no VW Pickup, no Mini Bus - heck they could bring in one of the hot SEAT Coupes made in Spain - but NOooooooo It is thinking like that that nearly killed VW last time. Good Luck VWoA in hitting your sales targets with decontented Jettas.










_Modified by CSlowR32 at 2:05 AM 2-18-2010_


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos ([email protected])*

Wow you even get the awesome GTI steering wheel. Impressive.


----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos (Yorch)*

I seriously can't find one design fault on this car.. the interior is fantastic.


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos ([email protected])*

this is just down right depressing to me. (the fact that this car rocks and we'll never see it.) i shouldn't even open these threads!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn O* »_Sell a 4 door Polo GTI here and I'll buy it in a heartbeat.

Thats not the reason people buy Polo's though...
if you are looking for a 4 door "GTI" then buy a Golf.
That being said I preferred this:


----------



## Corrado RS (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos ([email protected])*

Someone please pshop a rabbit badge to the rear.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos (Corrado RS)*

Awsome, yet another car which we'll never see stateside. Thanks VWoA!


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado RS* »_Someone please pshop a rabbit badge to the rear.

















Why?







It's no where near anything Rabbit related in any shape or form.


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_
No, 1 turbo and 1 supercharger.

thanks for the detail info.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If VWoA bring this car to the states...that def will change my current attention from buying a Mini Cooper S. 
if i could stay with VW brand..that would be nice.


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't worry VW is gonna bring the Polo over, you just have to wait another 15 years so that the small hatch segment of the market has all but died off. VW is on the cutting edge of the auto industry, if you subtract 15 years from every move they make.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

want, moving.


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (joedubbs)*

I haven't posted in VWVortex in a long time but I feel that this car demands it.
Look, people here in the US will shell out $30k plus for a fully loaded Mini Cooper S Works edition. I know that is not "mass market" but it is important to illustrate that the higher price only limits the market, not excludes the product all together.
The real risk I see with the Polo is that the price of the Golf is so low here that bringing in the Polo GTI would look very strange without the lower end Polo next to it and that base model Polo would cost as much as the Golf. There is the big difference between VWoA and Mini, the Mini dealer only sells Mini's (yes I know there is the Clubman and the new crossover MiniUT in the works, my point is they don't project their line up as Golf, GTI/Jetta/Tiguan, Passat, etc..). 
So how does VWoA make this work? In my opinion they do it by bringing the Golf up market, in line with the Jetta. Even the base model Jetta is a bit more refined than the base model Golf. If you make those to even, and price the Polo where the base model Golf is now then you can put a Polo GTI right below a Golf GTI. This solves the line up problem however it doesn't address the biggest cost savings in the baseline Golf...
The 2.5l motor is less expensive to produce and maintain than the 2.0T and the Polo is not going to do that well with a 2.5l inline 5 under the hood. Certifying a new motor is an expensive proposition for VWoA and throwing the 2.0T into the Polo would make it very difficult to hit the low price point of the base model Golf.
The point of my rant is this... I understand that it is not a simple task to bring the Polo GTI to the US market but I don't think it is insurmountable. There is a market for this car and a potential market for the base model Polo as well. The Fiat is coming to our shores in the form of a Chrysler, the Mini is here, the Toyota IQ is here, the Honda Fit is here. Beat the Fiat 500 here with the Polo and establish VW microcars in the US. 
I will buy the Polo GTI as spec'd for $26k (and I will pay more for a warranty extension to cover me for 10 years because two boost systems is an expensive service proposition) today.


_Modified by BoraSport at 11:10 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (BoraSport)*

Every time there is a new Euro market VW shown, the plea's of "Bring it to the US" start. At least people are finally starting to understand that it's EXPENSIVE to import cars from Europe (M-B, BMW and Audi get away with it because they are premium cars). People don't want to pay $25k for a chit-box compact. Yes, MINI does it but at GOLF GTI prices. 
If you want VWoA to bring over a sub-Golf car, put your money where your mouth is - go BUY a MINI, a Fit or a Fiesta. Then when VWoA sees growth in this segment and they bring the POLO here, you can trade in for that. Until them, stop with the "I'd buy it" BS.


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (2 doors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2 doors* »_Every time there is a new Euro market VW shown, the plea's of "Bring it to the US" start. At least people are finally starting to understand that it's EXPENSIVE to import cars from Europe (M-B, BMW and Audi get away with it because they are premium cars). People don't want to pay $25k for a chit-box compact. Yes, MINI does it but at GOLF GTI prices. 
If you want VWoA to bring over a sub-Golf car, put your money where your mouth is - go BUY a MINI, a Fit or a Fiesta. Then when VWoA sees growth in this segment and they bring the POLO here, you can trade in for that. Until them, stop with the "I'd buy it" BS.









Really what VW needs to do is stop with all the hemming and hawing. Take the cars people want and foot the bill for the crash tests, then make the Polo, Scirocco, etc available as special order car. Don't take the loss on the car, if people are willing to pay the money for one, let them. Then if they are selling a large amount at the import price point they can consider stocking it at dealers at a cheaper price point en masse.


----------



## ventovr (Aug 29, 2006)

Dear VWOA,
Please bring this car, i want it very bad, just give it a try. You might be very surprised as to how many you might sell, I see so many small cars from every other manufacture, you need to bring one too.
thanks,
Erik


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: (ventovr)*

Bring it down here!! I'll bite the bullet and make car payments again and sell my MK1...yup there I said it.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoraSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoraSport* »_Even the base model Jetta is a bit more refined than the base model Golf.

I don't know where you are getting that idea from. Currently, it is certainly the opposite - with the Golf one model version and numerous refinements ahead. And when the MkVI Jetta comes out this fall, the base version will certainly be lower than the Golf (e.g., not even IRS). In that sense, VW has already lined up their range quite well for the Polo introduction.
As to the rumors VW is planning an entirely different Polo for the Americas, from VW executive statements over the past year, it seems to me they have completely backpedaled on that notion. In the current environment that is just a needlessly large expense. Sure, there may be a sedan version down the line, but instead of developing yet another Polo hatch version, it would be cheaper to bring something like the Yeti over, instead, or work with Suzuki on a modified SX4 with VW drive trains.
From what I have gathered, Polo production in Puebla is still on and should be coming, soon - that was the whole, initially-stated idea of the Puebla plant expansion (next to larger new Jetta production numbers). I have yet to hear anything about a cancellation of that production line project.
Rumors are that the new Jetta will come with a new, NA 2.0 base engine. So, with that and this engine, VW would have two suitable engines lined up for the Polo.
I have mentioned it before: with a reasonably spiffy but frugal engine, the Polo would make for a great city car in many US metropolitan areas. I certainly would have bought a 4-door GTI Polo over the Golf TDI I have on order, and at least from my vantage point, VW would have made more money on the deal (I doubt they are making any money on the Golf TDI). Also, the Polo would make a great platform for an EV or hybrid - or at least a "mild hybrid," so that VW can get on the map with that.


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

I want it, but only if they add a 3rd electrically powered charger that runs off an enormous alternator that robs all the power gains from the original twinchargers.


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
I don't know where you are getting that idea from. Currently, it is certainly the opposite - with the Golf one model version and numerous refinements ahead. And when the MkVI Jetta comes out this fall, the base version will certainly be lower than the Golf (e.g., not even IRS). In that sense, VW has already lined up their range quite well for the Polo introduction.


You're completely right. I've been out of the scene for a while and completely ignored the new MkVI product lines. I agree, VWoA is positioning an opening at the bottom of the line for a Polo in some form or fashion. (Small side note, if the "Compact Coupe" is indeed the new Jetta then it would appear to be more up market than the Golf IMHO). 
If there is a return to the 2.0L base NA motor in the works as well then maybe 2012 could see the introduction of the Polo to the US market. The sad part is that will be a year behind Chrysler/Fiat. 








So, what do you think, base model with the 2.0 NA and the GTI sporting the 2.0T with the 7speed DSG at launch?


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos ([email protected])*

Yes. Please sell this alongside the *New Scirocco*. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos (Yorch)*

European press release below.
















180 PS strong Polo GTI with 5.9 litre consumption is 25 percent more fuel efficient
229 km/h fast Polo GTI debuts with standard 7-speed DSG
Wolfsburg / Geneva, 19 February 2010 - The Polo GTI is back. A powerful 132 kW / 180 PS comeback! This GTI lives up to its legendary name: Superior handling properties unified with uncompromising engine dynamics and a maximum of safety. The list of high-tech features runs through the new Polo GTI like a common theme. Take the engine: This Polo is powered by a new 1.4-litre TSI with petrol direct injection plus turbo- and supercharging. Textbook downsizing. Power is transferred to the front wheels via a 7-speed DSG, which is standard equipment. An electronic transverse differential lock (XDS) reduces the tendency to understeer and especially improves handling in quick driving through curves.
Equipped in this way, the Polo GTI – available in a three-door and a five-door version – is extremely agile and super efficient underway: Weighing 1,194 kg, the Polo GTI accelerates to 100 km/h in just 6.9 seconds and reaches a top speed of 229 km/h. At the same time, it is the most fuel efficient and lowest emitting GTI of all times. Combined fuel consumption: just 5.9 litres per 100 kilometres. That is equivalent to CO2 emissions of just 139 g/km.
By comparison: Its direct predecessor with regard to power – also equipped with a 180 PS 1.8-litre turbo engine - consumed 7.9 litres per 100 kilometres (equivalent to 188 g/km CO2). This means that the new car is 25 percent more fuel efficient. That’s real progress. The GTI is also the first Polo to be available with bi-xenon headlights including cornering light, LED daytime running light and corner marker light as well as a panoramic tilt/slide sunroof.
TSI drive: More power by engine charging
The tradition of the sporty top Polo model versions reaches back nearly a quarter of a century and is based on the legendary Polo Coupé G40 from 1986. As the first car ever to be equipped with a mechanical G-charger – it re-defined the vehicle dynamic limits in this segment. Its engine had a power of 83 kW / 113 PS and made the Polo G40, which in top condition today is a coveted collector’s item, nearly 200 km/h fast. In contrast, the predecessor of the new Polo GTI first switched over to turbo technology in the year 2006. Its base version had a power of 110 kW / 150 PS; the legendary Cup Edition then took this figure up to 180 PS.
Back to the future: At the end of May, the first new Polo GTIs will appear in Germany, and will then progressively be introduced across Europe and in Japan. The combination of direct injection, supercharger and turbocharger under one engine bonnet will generate plenty of excitement in this segment. The 180 PS Euro-5 16-valve four-cylinder engine reaches its maximum power at 6,200 rpm. Its maximum torque of 250 Newton-metres is also impressive for an engine of this size. It is already there from 2,000 rpm and stays at a constantly high level up to 4,500 rpm. These numbers highlight the fact that very torque-strong and rpm-loving 1.4 TSI has an easy game of it with the Polo GTI. It breathes a rare level of agility into the quick front-wheel drive car in all of life’s situations and at all engine speeds.
DSG transmission: Extremely efficient, extremely sporty
Having a positive effect on this dynamic is the standard 7-speed DSG. The direct shift gearbox unifies the sports appeal and economy of a manual gearbox with the operating convenience of an automatic. As an alternative to the fully-automatic mode, the DSG may also be shifted manually – either by gearshift lever via the Tiptronic shift gate or via the standard shift paddle on the steering wheel.
The new Polo GTI
Sport chassis: 15 millimetres lower and 17-inch tyres
The top performing variant in the Polo model range is a thoroughly sporty and safe car. Among the systems responsible for this is the GTI sport chassis including ESP and the XDS electronic transverse differential lock. It ensures that the Polo GTI’s power is cleanly transferred to the road, even in tight serpentine curves. The running gear is based on the fundamental layout of a McPherson front suspension and semi-independent rear suspension combined with exceptionally dynamic tuning. New, stiffer dampers are linked to specially modified springs that lower the ride height by 15 millimetres compared to “Normal versions”. The effect: lower angles of body roll and a lower centre of gravity. Both have positive effects vehicle dynamics through curves. Serving the same purpose are the low-profile tyres (215/40 R17 87V) on alloy wheels in GTI-typical 5-hole “Denver” styling (7Jx17), whose look the new top Polo shares with the Golf GTI.
Perfectly regulated: ESP plus XDS sets the direction
When it comes to safety, the Polo GTI is fully equipped right from the factory, e.g. with generously dimensioned brakes and the standard ESP stabilisation programme. Networked with this are numerous other electronic modules such as the anti-lock braking (ABS), hill hold control, anti-slip regulation (ASR), engine drag torque control (MSR) and electronic differential locks (EDS). Tyre pressure is also sensed by the standard tyre pressure monitoring system (TPMS).
A modern extension of familiar EDS functions is the XDS electronic transverse differential lock, like the one Volkswagen presented for the first time on the Golf GTI. XDS improves handling through fast curves and calibrates the car to be more “neutral”, since it prevents slip of the unloaded wheel at the inside of the curve by active brake intervention, improving traction. This system, standard equipment on the Polo GTI, accesses existing sensor data such as steering wheel angle, yaw rate and wheel speeds. The effect: more safety and driving fun, because the Polo GTI steers even more precisely with XDS.

GTI features: Sporty and legendary
The new top model in the Polo range is easy to recognize as a GTI at first glance – inside and outside. It openly displays the visual insignia of this unique badge.
Exterior: Here the sportiest Polo stands out from the crowd with the two classic red trim strips on its radiator grille. From its role model – the larger Golf GTI – it has adopted the honeycomb structure of the air inlets inserts in the uniquely styled front apron. Also GTI-specific are the fender flares and the rear spoiler painted in body colour. Other exterior details of the Polo GTI include the already mentioned 17-inch alloy wheels in “Denver” styling that offer a clear view of the red painted brake callipers, as well as a customised rear apron with a diffuser look in its lower section. Integrated on the left side are the chrome dual tailpipes of the exhaust system.
Two other features are available as options for the first time on the new Polo GTI in this model series: the electrically operated panoramic tilt/slide sunroof extending back to the B-pillars, and the completely new layout of the bi-xenon headlights. As mentioned previously, also integrated in the dual headlights were the LED daytime running lights, corner marker lights and cornering lights.
Interior: Here too the 180-PS Polo impresses with genuine GTI ambiance. This is already achieved by the standard top sport seats with their classic fabric covers in typical diamond pattern, which stylishly recall the first GTIs of the 1970s. The roof liner, roof pillar trim, grab handles and sun visors are all styled in a sporty black; a glossy black surface treatment also decorates the panels of the centre console. They are coordinated with intentionally contrasting colour and material accents such as brushed chrome for the air vent surrounds and chrome accents for the round control knobs. Also completely styled in this brushed chrome look are the inside door handles, frames for the gearshift lever and parking brake, the DSG gearshift gate and the three spokes of the leather sport steering wheel. Styled in classic red are the distinctive decorative seams on the gearshift boot, parking brake grip and steering wheel.
Moreover, the extensive list of standard features emphasise that sportiness and comfort are not incompatible concepts in the new Polo GTI. Along with the features already mentioned, they also include pedal caps in aluminium look, electric window lifts in front (three-door) and rear (five-door), electric adjusting and heated door mirrors, air conditioning, RF remote control of central locking and front fog lights. The leather trimmed steering wheel is equipped with two DSG paddles, one on the left and one on the right. Then there is of course a passive safety package with driver and front passenger airbags, head-thorax side airbags and belt tensioners in front, as well as Isofix points on the rear bench seat for suitably fitted child seats – features that make this Volkswagen not only the best and most fuel efficient Polo GTI since the model series was begun, but also the safest.[b/]
More info here: https://www.volkswagen-media-s....html


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos ([email protected])*

Once again a very strong GTI version from Volkswagen


----------



## lord kelvin (Jun 13, 2000)

DSG "standard" = dealbreaker. Seriously...on a GTI??? Bummer...love the car otherwise!
GS


----------



## littlemark (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo GTI - First Photos (toovo1985)*

180HP/180torxs in a 2600lb car that gets 40mpg US. That's a no brainer VWoA, this car is awesome and needs to come to the US.
Polo's have been available in Mexico and South America for years as I'm sure this model will be. Surely a Mexico built Polo GTI could make a business case for US federalization.
Bring it VWoA ... please.


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (BoraSport)*

Great, now the CrossPolo is announced making a perfect car for my wife... If only we lived in Europe.


----------



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn O)*

i think they should send a couple thousand numbered polos like they did with the r32s and this is what would probobly happen.
Five thousand r32 were produced and intended to be sold over a two-year period, but the entire line was sold out within 13 months
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Golf_Mk4

one more cool fact about the r32

It also has a surprisingly high resale and used-car value; the Kelley Blue Book used car retail price (the price an individual might expect to pay for one from a dealer) for a model in excellent condition with low mileage actually exceeds the original retail price of the car in many cases, making it one of a few recent cars that have actually approached an increase in value over time. This premium can be explained mostly due to scarcity, both of the cars themselves due to low production and importation, and especially ones that still have extremely low mileage
they should have done this with the scirocco also 

does any1 have any vw ceo job applications laying around i would like 
to fill one out










_Modified by mk2-ing-it at 9:06 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (mk2-ing-it)*

even if they dont make killer money on us JUST KEEP US HAPPY DAMIT


----------



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (BoraSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoraSport* »_
You're completely right. I've been out of the scene for a while and completely ignored the new MkVI product lines. I agree, VWoA is positioning an opening at the bottom of the line for a Polo in some form or fashion. (Small side note, if the "Compact Coupe" is indeed the new Jetta then it would appear to be more up market than the Golf IMHO). 
If there is a return to the 2.0L base NA motor in the works as well then maybe 2012 could see the introduction of the Polo to the US market. The sad part is that will be a year behind Chrysler/Fiat. 








So, what do you think, base model with the 2.0 NA and the GTI sporting the 2.0T with the 7speed DSG at launch?


the sad part is that in 2012 the worlds gonna end


----------



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re:*

i have to say that this car is perhaps the most beautiful, perfect, and complete design i have ever seen. It is as close to flawless as you can get, and it breaks my damn heart that I cannot own it. Even if a "US-specific" polo comes here, that sounds like a different car and I doubt it will be this good, and too little too late to boot. The bottom line is to truly be a great car company in this country you sometimes need to find the freakin balls to figure out a way to get this done, and soon. The worst thing that a company can do (Chrysler is probably the worst at this) is wait for everyone else to act and then jump in last. The whole pie will be eaten by then and stupid corporate pigs will say "see I told you it wouldn't work". It's like watching a dog chase its tail, and this lofty sales goal will never come to fruition without a car like this.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (lord kelvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lord kelvin* »_DSG "standard" = dealbreaker. Seriously...on a GTI??? Bummer...love the car otherwise!
GS

I wouldn't worry about that. The press release says: "Polo GTI *debuts* with standard 7-speed DSG."
In Europe, many people still prefer a manual transmission - I would expect that to be available within a few months. The 7-speed dry-clutch DSG is the first VW transmission that actually gets better mileage than a manual (the 6-speed, oil-bath is typically rated 10% worse than its manual counterpart). My feeling is that VW just wants to showcase the technology and demonstrate the good fuel economy _at introduction._


----------



## MINDGAME (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (feels_road)*

My perfect car.
The lease on my GTi is up next month, and instead of getting into another one, I'm considering the Fit or maybe holding out for the Fiesta. Sub-compact is now the only class I am considering -- shame there are only a handful of models to choose from.


----------



## Thumper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (MINDGAME)*

VWoA, my current lease is over in a couple years. Bring it and I will buy.


----------



## MV_DK (Feb 24, 2010)

*Europe.....*

Well it is sad that you are prob going to miss out on this one.
Working at VW in Denmark, we have had a few in already, comfortline's with 1.4 gas and 1.6 tdi, quality is some what better than the 9n2, though the overall impression is much better.
Assembly quality a bit poor atm and quite a few transport damages compared to other models. 
The models is produced in spain, dont know if that would make it a better deal for VW, to ship over?? 
The 6r gti is prob going to cost 75% of a golf 6 gti here in denmark.
Even here the polo gti's are very rare, and it has not been imported through all the years, only the old gt and g40(polo 2) and 6n2(2000-2001) have been avalible from dealers.
Because of the small marked and high price here, we pay about 2-3 times more for a car compared to germany, because of taxes.
But luckily we are going to have this, because the new Seat ibiza cupra is avalible(almost the same model).
Regards from denmark!!


_Modified by MV_DK at 7:43 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## Mobtown (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Europe..... (MV_DK)*

shiza! like the Polo GTI! so many good point people make...15 years sounds right.. by time that younger guy gets promoted into the right position to make that decision...? DSG is a bust for me too, i like a 6spd. this polo looks jus as big as an mk2 how much bigger is it? compared it to an mk2 and mk5,6? VW is def missing out on what i thought was their plan by upping the size of every model then bring over the Polo to sell against Honda Fit + Smart Cars in the small car market in the U.S. 
feel ya on the No R, No Scirocco, No small truck, No Rallye Golf, No Eurovan, No mk5 Golf tdi... and so forth. im sure i missed a few.. dag even Canada gets better options. all boils down to money...the market.. and No one from VWOA is gonna care or read any of this... this Car would be perfect for my kid when he Graduates.............in ten years maybe then will VWOA get it together,, so i wont have to wait 15 years...yaHeard!

i want my Corrado back!


----------



## darkknight49 (Feb 19, 2010)

More from Autoblog from Geneva (http://www.autoblog.com/2010/0...st-ce):


----------



## xorbe (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh my goodness, 180HP 1.4L and 39mpg, of course the USA can't get this marvel.
(Here have another 4000 lb 6.0L gas guzzler though!)


----------



## zigster38 (Jun 20, 1999)

*Re: (xorbe)*

Wow. This is perfect for those of us trying to decide between TDI and GTI. What a little jewelbox!
I do understand the VWOA would have a damn hard time trying to price this correctly. Even then they would probably lose money on every one they sell and it might be a "special order", just like a TDI...
I'd pay MSRP for this no questions asked.


----------



## Blurry (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (zigster38)*

Me likey...I suppose I could move back to the UK.


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

Just 1 Fail....
Not coming to Mexico


----------



## AFRich337 (Feb 6, 2009)

Like somebody said earlier. Bring the Polo GTI to the states in limited numbers like the MkIV R32. You can't lose. They'll all be snatched up if they are in limited numbers since there will be enough interest. After the Polo GTI sells like hot cakes, bring some Polo TDIs to the US market.


----------



## Sawyer2Chambers (Jul 1, 2011)

nasty


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

gotta have those 4-doors to fit more hoesssss.


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Wish VW would bring the Polo to the USA. 

It's looking more and more like I'm stuck with a pre-owned B7/B8 Audi A4 2.0t for my next car.


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

Henryfong said:


> Wow The interior is superb..*Windshield Replacement The Woodlands*


LOL @ the bold... that's shameful. 

Do wish, as many do, that VWoA would just bring the Polo already.


----------



## 1O DEEP (Dec 9, 2011)

I wish I lived in Europe...


----------



## serpicowasright (Aug 31, 2008)

There was one spotted in the US with Arizona plates. Was definitely a VWOA vehicle.


----------



## rugbychad (Apr 12, 2010)

*Bring back the pocket rocket!*

This makes me yearn for the days of the 16v GTi from the late 80's. The original pocket rocket. I used to find it amusing that people (ricers) tried to compare that car to the then popular Honda CRX. There was no comparison. The GTi was better hands down. (Except for the door handles)


----------



## rugbychad (Apr 12, 2010)

That looks like the 202 in Phoenix. I wonder where they got the car from ?????


----------



## serpicowasright (Aug 31, 2008)

rugbychad said:


> That looks like the 202 in Phoenix. I wonder where they got the car from ?????


VWofA has an office in Arizona maybe they were performing testing?


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

Well with the small car market sales growing it might be the right time to bring it over here.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Fingers crossed


----------



## gyro97 (Aug 24, 2012)

As long as they come with stick it'll be perfect. even automatic it is a sick ride.. PLEASE BRING IT!!


----------



## Katie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

I sincerely hope they bring the Polo over here, I love it whenever I go visit my boyfriend in England and they're Polos and Golfs all over the place over there!

I want a 4door red one with dsg...:heart:


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

TechEd said:


> Regardless, rumour has it that a US market specific Polo is being considered, and that the Honda Fit was used as the benchmark. Production would have to be local (Puebla, Curitiba, Chattanooga?), or if built in the Eurozone, have the losses of these offset fully by profits from future Chattanooga production.
> 
> Don't get me wrong or shoot the messenger, ...I dearly love the Polo (I always drive Polo on business in the Fatherland) and would spring for one in a New York minute if offered here. I'd just prefer to see the VW brand survive in the US, have VWGoA continue to live within their means and keep their employees, contractors and their families safe and sound.


I like your post, but a US Market specific Polo is likely to be cheaper and poorer quality, just like the Jetta. There is a reason why the Golf costs more than a Yaris, Fit or Fiesta, it's because it's better made, and you can tell. The '11 Jetta and beyond isn't, and if you've driven an older version, or a European version or even a Golf, you can see, feel and hear the difference.

I only hope any Polo made here doesn't compromise too much to compete with the tin-cans from other car makers. If you want a cheap car, get a Fiesta.


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

there is always a compromise ...


----------



## glisfl (Aug 16, 2012)

*^*

Hope vw is listening  I want this!! sorry gli I'd have to let you go:wave:


----------



## LWW (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow ... apparently a brilliant design, but it has hangar queen written all over it.


----------



## itsmeoryou (Jan 26, 2013)

very shhhheeexxxxyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## FRA-ADB-RDU (Aug 14, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

serpicowasright said:


> There was one spotted in the US with Arizona plates. Was definitely a VWOA vehicle.


Nice!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

_Motor Trend_ is reporting that the Mark 6 Polo will get to NA! Let's hope so! Maybe no Polo GTI, but a regular Polo is better than _no Polo at all!_ 

http://wot.motortrend.com/volkswagen-preparing-subcompact-cuv-next-gen-polo-for-u-s-383305.html


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

Blue Golfer said:


> _Motor Trend_ is reporting that the Mark 6 Polo will get to NA! Let's hope so! Maybe no Polo GTI, but a regular Polo is better than _no Polo at all!_
> 
> http://wot.motortrend.com/volkswagen-preparing-subcompact-cuv-next-gen-polo-for-u-s-383305.html


I don't believe it unless I see them on our dealer's lot


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

never gonna happen


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

DasCC said:


> never gonna happen


Never say never but I tend to agree with you. As I said, I do not buy much into rumors and will be convinced only when I see them on the lot


----------



## satyadev (Aug 24, 2013)

I think its looking great....


----------

